# Rbp Babies



## hussey (Oct 16, 2007)

I live in southwestern Ontario near Hamilton any suggestions on who would buy large quantity of babies. I have phoned all the fish stores around here and nobody is interested in buying the babies. I have over 200 and have put alot of work into them and alot of money too. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Homegrown feeders!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

hussey said:


> I live in southwestern Ontario near Hamilton any suggestions on who would buy large quantity of babies. I have phoned all the fish stores around here and nobody is interested in buying the babies. I have over 200 and have put alot of work into them and alot of money too. Any suggestions? Thanks


 Are your continually breeding? I am going to be supplying big als in hamilton, but they may want more from you too if I dont have a batch. The only thing is they want them around 1.5"-2" so they are past the stage of excessive fin nips and missing eyes etc. I live in niagara falls and i also have a breeding pair.

You can get some interest on places like kijiji, but nobody wants bulk. Mayby some of the stores in TO would want some if you go up that way.

What were you asking for each? Most stores will give you store credit not cash or mayby less cash.

Some places i can think of off hand

Big als oakville, hamilton, barrie..... a bunch within an hour drive
Theres also a couple petlands that may want some.
Dragon, big als miss, aquatic kingdom, indooor jungle may want some near TO. It could be worth it to travel there if they want a bunch or you can get a couple stores wanting some. Most stores will probably want less then 50 though so i doubt you can sell 200 all at once. I have some wigglers now so in a month ill have some to take to lfs too.

You probably wont get cash unless you sell to hobbiests youself, but you can get good store credit so help pay for your hobby so it doesnt cost so much to sustain.


----------

